# Getting into driving on a budget



## Thad22Paso (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi,
I'm been an avid equestrian for three years now, but I'm just getting into driving. The catch is this. I'm a teenager, and I have lots of time, but little money.:icon_rolleyes: I am ground driving my horse now, and she'll be ready for harness soon. She's small, so I'm looking at just driving her in a chaise for now. I'll drive her alone too. Any advice on where to buy things (harness, cart, etc.) would be greatly appreciated. I don't have much to spend, but I want to keep my horse alive too!

By the way. What does everyone call a two-wheeled cart? I've heard all kinds of things and wanted to know what the "popular" term is.

Thanks in advance,
Thad


----------



## Thad22Paso (Jul 13, 2015)

By the way, how do you edit a post?

Edit: Never mind, figured it out!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

A two wheel vehicle is called a cart. There are many different kinds of carts. 4 wheels are called a carriage or wagon. If you are near auctions or CL you might find something


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What is a " chaise"?

Welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## Thad22Paso (Jul 13, 2015)

A chaise is what I've heard a cart called. Two wheels, etc. But I'm uneducated in the driving world.  I'm close to Amish country, so I may look there for something. I'm willing to fix something up. As far as harness goes, would anyone buy harness off of a website like state line tack or something else like that? I don't know whether to trust the reviews on websites like that. But it fits my budget. "Sigh" I don't know if a used Amish harness would fit my horse. I'm looking for a light harness with only a breast strap, and my horse is 14 HH.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks! I have never heard one called that....

Most of the Amish tack dealers go to auctions, so they may have a smaller harness available. 

I would NOT buy one of those cheap harnesses from the internet. Remember, Your LIFE is being entrusted to these these strips of leather. Make sure they are THE BEST.
Leather made in India is usually "bonded", as in chopped and formed, like bologna, and it breaks under very little stress.

Buy cheap used parts for training...they do not have to match, and you can buy them a piece at a time. 

Are you training this horse yourself?


----------



## Thad22Paso (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks!
I understand completely.
Yes, I'm training her myself, although I think she's maybe already had some training because it's taken only three sessions to get the basics down.


----------



## Thad22Paso (Jul 13, 2015)

Also, besides blinkers, is there any difference between a driving bridle and a regular one?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

The driving bridle has adjustments for the bit, and usually an adjustment for the blinders up between the ears. If you get an Amish bridle, it may not have a complete noseband. I have them make me one. This should be on "hangers" so that it is adjustable also. 

Please find yourself a driving trainer and get some lessons. You are also going to need some knowledgable extra hands when you start dragging things around with your horse.


----------



## Thad22Paso (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the advice!
I understand your concern. I'm pretty green
I have friends who drive and have been teaching me.
I appreciate all the advice, and I'll be back if I have any other questions.

Thad
:runninghorse2::cowboy:


----------

